# Tenden problem



## Tip2toe (Jun 22, 2008)

My horse has scar tissues in her tenden My mum was crying because of it


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

oh dear 

i dont know nothing about horses sorry x


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

tendon trouble is not always good, some horses recover, some don't. most will be sound enough to walk in the field so could have a happy retirement and not be in pain. some horses will recover enough to be ridden. tendon injuries can take a long time to heal needing nearly a year of being confined to the stable in some cases. I hope your mum's horse recovers ok. x


----------



## Tip2toe (Jun 22, 2008)

I can ride her now, she`s fine.:thumbup:I am happy that she is good.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*glad to hear she is ok again now *


----------



## Tip2toe (Jun 22, 2008)

thx 4 everything she is back in shape and happy:cornut:


----------

